# Finally got a Halloween tattoo!



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I like your new tattoo, Halloween Princess. Extremely unique


----------



## Macabre Marie (Aug 19, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Adorable! But it would make me hungry....... But you're a baker right?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

kathy2008 said:


> Adorable! But it would make me hungry....... But you're a baker right?


As long as she stays away from the 'bath salts', she should be fine, Kathy


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

A Halloween cupcake! That is so adorable


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I love your new tat!!


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

very cool to see


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

I love this! So cute!


----------



## Dirtnap13 (Oct 4, 2011)

That's really awesome


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> As long as she stays away from the 'bath salts', she should be fine, Kathy


AH, HAHAHAHAHA, you kill me Garth, you really do!! (bath salts meaning that K2 $hit? ) You've lost me, must be that generation gap thing.....


----------



## ozfest43 (Jun 27, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

kathy2008 said:


> AH, HAHAHAHAHA, you kill me Garth, you really do!! (bath salts meaning that K2 $hit? ) You've lost me, must be that generation gap thing.....


Yes, I meant that Don't feel too bad. I didn't know about it until after that horrifying incident made headlines _everywhere_...


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks all. I'm pleased with it. I was inspired by another Halloween cupcake I saw online so it's not too unique. But when I google "caramel apple tattoo" I get nothing so my next one will be very original.


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

It's super cute and I love the bats


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Love it! My reward for when I get to my goal weight is for my next tattoo  it will be a pinup in a Halloween apron with a tray and a Halloween cupcake! (baking is my love!)


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

That's a cool one, HP I'm looking forward to seeing the caramel apple tattoo next.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Very groovy, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh cool! Love the tat!!  Very cool choice, and it turned out really nice too.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Great tattoo!!  The caramel apple one sounds cool so definitely post a pic when you get it. One of these days, I'd like to get a jack-o-lantern tattoo. Anyone else have Halloween theme tattoos?


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

It'll be a while til I get my caramel apple. A month ago I got a half sleeve on the other arm so now I'm broke, haha.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Love it!!!!!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

The more I look at the one I used for inspiration, the less I like mine  I think the frosting is a bit darker than I'd like. The whole thing is a bit darker & less bubble gum than I wanted. It looked great in ouline...


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I love your new tattoo but I think if you really wanted it to pop you could add some purple. My tattoo artist is addicted to purple clouds and it makes everything he does pop. Honestly though I love your Halloween tattoo.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks. It's purple around the back which is brightening up a bit as it heals. It should be all healed in a couple more days. Still peeling a bit. I think I'll get some recoloring done in the future.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Really like your tat *Halloween Princess*, think they did a great job! Hmm, maybe you could go back & ask them to highlight/outline the cupcake topping with some white &/or a skinny trim of purple/pink around the deeper black shaded areas to make it stand out more? If you're wanting to punch up the bottom wrapper part maybe they could add a cute red devil head or a strand of black & orange Halloween themed charms around it (like a black cat-pumpkin-ghost combo). I think it looks great as it is, but I understand that feeling of making it 'just right.'


----------



## krypt_angel20 (Oct 18, 2009)

Awsome! Love the color!!


----------



## krypt_angel20 (Oct 18, 2009)

Guess I should read all the posts before I speak... I thought you wanted it darker... But I like it anyway and I think your apple will tie it all together!


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Clean!!! Ive showed off my halloween tats on here before ill try and upload some more


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I love your new tat. I have 2 little pumpkins on the top of my foot which represents my kids.


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Not to hijack or anything just wanted to show u one of mine


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

What a fun tattoo. It looks great. Congrats.


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

Very cool too, KingCoop!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh great tattoo i will have to share mine


----------

